# Anyone running compressors for air?



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a industrial compressor that stays primed all the time. 
Instead of buying multiple air pumps I'm wondering if I should plumb air to my tanks.
Of course pressure would be regulated so 90psi is not shooting out 

Anyone else doing this please advise and give feedback.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hmmmm i have seen large pumps that power many airstones. what is the compressor from?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

I maid a post about air pumps with questions about air compressors there is some info with people who might be able to help you! Hope this helps here is the link to copy paste 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/anyone-know-good-air-pump-33860/


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Mykiss (pat) has a pretty slick airpump setup... One pump, completely silent plumbed to I dont know how many tanks. I think its a really old pump. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

TigerOscar said:


> I have a industrial compressor that stays primed all the time.
> Instead of buying multiple air pumps I'm wondering if I should plumb air to my tanks.
> Of course pressure would be regulated so 90psi is not shooting out
> 
> Anyone else doing this please advise and give feedback.


Talk to mikebite

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/anyone-know-good-air-pump-33860/index2.html

Post#14


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Normal compressors generally get oil in them.... Oil and fish= dead fish


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

This is one of my compressors:

Campbell Hausfeld 8 Gallon 200 PSI Air Compressor | Canadian Tire

I never have to add oil. Mind you if it has a piston it must be lubricated.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been running 15 tanks with a total of 28 airlines and stones for about a year now without any problems with one of these pumps. I have it attached to a one inch pvc line that does the whole fish room. They were cheap enough that I bought two to have a back up in case it quit working, think I payed about $30.00 each for them
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/air-compresser-pump-24575/


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Its a compressor I use to run air tools, since I do have to add oil and may run the risk of killing my fish.
I will kill the idea.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

